# Sumador multiplicador de 2 numeros a 2bits ?



## luis30 (Jul 23, 2010)

buenas disculpen las molestias lo que pasa es qe tengo que hacer un sumador multiplicador de 2 numeros a 2bits y la verdad qe no se ni como empezar en la escula hicimos el sumador de 2bits con compuertas logicas pero ahora es sumador multiplicador con displays y la verdad qe no se como empezar si alguien de ustedes me podria dar una instruccion de como hacerlo se los agradeceria mucho lo que pasa es qe es un proyecto algo precipitado por qe no se como sacar el diagrama  en el instituto nos daban la secuencia por ejemplo de la tabla de verdad y las sacabamos con el mapa de karnaut pero de este proyecto no tengo ni idea de como sacarlo, otra duda es qe si se tiene qe hacer con puras compuertas logicas no abra integrados para eso osea qe agan la operacion sin necesidad de poner tantas compuertas no se si me explico por ejemplo un integrado qe ya sume o algo asi la verdad las ideas qe me tiren son buenas  si logro armas el cto lo subo aca  gracias


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 23, 2010)

Hola luis30

Como dices en tu mensaje que ya tienes el sumador de 2 Bit’s ese lo puedes utilizar para tu Sumador / multiplicador.
Solo te faltaría la parte del multiplicador.

El multiplicador, como solo es de 2 Bit’s, lo puedes realizar con una compuerta AND.
0 Por 0 = 0
0 Por 1 = 0
1 Por 0 = 0
1 Por 1 = 1
Esta es la tabla de verdad para la compuerta AND.

El circuito integrado que suma si existen son los 4008, 7383, 75LS283 y seguramente habrá otros.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## luis30 (Jul 23, 2010)

oie y no me podrias explicar un poco hacerca de como hacerlo con displays tengo entendido qe como son compuertas logicas me da el valor a binario pero para mostrarlo a un display tendria qe pasarlo a bcd y despues a 7 segmentos  me podrias pasar un diagrama de como hacer las conexiones por ejemplo tendria qe hacer un decodificador para pasarlo a bcd y despues otro para 7 segmentos ?? la verdad soi NOOb en esto pero entiendo un poco.
umm en el sumador como son 2bits me daria un valor maxio a 4 no ?
y en el multiplicador maximo a 8 lo e no se si conbinados me daria un valor de 4 x 8 osea a 32 usaria 2 displays  nose muy bien ando desorientado me podrias orientar un poco en esto ?
y la verdad qee tampoco sabria como conectar el multiplicador al sumador :S


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 23, 2010)

Hola luis30

Si, tienes razón, los números que vas a utilizar son de 2 Bits’ cada uno, Leí de nuevo tu mensaje original.
Por lo tanto: en binario, 11 + 11 = 0110 = 6(Base 10), ya que el 1 de la Derecha vale 1 el que le sigue hacia la izquierda vale 2, así que eso es lo máximo que puedes sumar y el máximo resultado obtenible sería 6.

Para la multiplicación sería 11 x 11 = 1001 = 9(Base 10).

Algo más: con los 2 Bits’ para cada número solo puedes representar: 0, 1, 2, 3(Base10) que en binario serían 0, 1, 10, 11.

Como, con tu sistema no sobrepasas el 9 no es necesario el decodificador que mencionas. Los Bit’s de salida del sistema (4 Bit’s) irían directo al decodificador BCD a 7 Segmentos y solo requieres un solo Display de 7 segmentos.

Ahora, por favor, muéstrame el sumador que realizaste para poder ayudarte a determinar como conjugar tu sumador con el multiplicador.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## luis30 (Jul 25, 2010)

hola muchas gracias amigo mira andube investigando un poco mas y encontre unos diagramas mejores qe el mio mucho mejores de hecho  y ahora estoy pensando en seguirle con este solo le falta la parte multiplicadora y mi cto era muco mas largo tambien tengo uno de 4 bits a unqe el qe necesito es el de 2  bueno de antemano gracias si me puedes hechar la mano con la face multiplicadora  de igual manera sigo buscando informacion para ver si lo consigo
adjunte en circuit maker el cto qe por una razon no me funciona :S


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 25, 2010)

Hola luis30

Tenias Varias cosas por mejorar en el archivo que adjuntaste como ZIP. En le imagen te menciono cuales. 

Te adjunto un multiplicador el cual te puede servir. 
Hasta arriba a la izquierda hay 2 programadores, a los dos quítales(desconecta) las salidas 4 y 3 y a donde estaban conectadas conéctalas a tierra.

A la derecha, +/- al centro del diagrama hay un pequeño circuito por medio del cual puedes diseñar el selector de función (sumar o multiplicar). Está representando un solo Bit (1). Tú debes hacerlo para todos los Bit’s necesarios.

Los conmutadores que están en el sumador(Ver Imagen) los puedes reemplazar por los Programadores que están en el multiplicador.

Estos programadores los debes conectar ya sea al sumador o al multiplicador por medio del pequeño circuito a la derecha del diagrama del multiplicador. Así también, las salidas de cada función (Sumador Multiplicador) las debe conectar al 74LS47 por medio del mismo circuito.

Lo que hacen esos triangulitos con una entrada de control es que la entrada pasa a la salida cuando la entrada de control es baja.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## luis30 (Jul 26, 2010)

umm gracias amigo la verdad ya me qedo el sumador con los cambios qe le hiciste :d muchas gracias la verdad del multiplicador no te entendi :S cambie las entradas qe me dijiste 4,3 a tierra pero no se qe tiene qe hacer :S me podrias explicar mas o menos como sacar el multiplicador por mapa de karnaut creo qe asi entenderia un poco mas todo esto :S por qe la verdad no te entendi nada :S soi novato en esto de la electronica digital :S
el multiplicador qe me adjuntas te ya es sumador multiplicador no ? pero a cuantos bits es ??


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 27, 2010)

Hola luis30

El multiplicador que te adjunte es de 8 Bit’s, esto es, multiplica 4 Bit’s por otros 4 y no es sumador.
Lo que tenias que hacer es dejarlo de 2 x 2 Bit’s que es lo que Tú estas diseñando.
Si Tú puedes hacer los mapas de “Karnaut” hazlos y me los mandas; Por favor.

Fíjate: tienes un sumador / multiplicador de 4 Bit’s.
De lo que se trataba es de conectar el Display al sumador o a multiplicador para ver el resultado. También
De lo que se trataba es de conectar los Switches de entrada para programar el sumador o el multiplicador.
Para eso son los triangulitos, como inversores, que tienen otra entrada en la parte inferior.
El funcionamiento es sencillísimo: la entrada pasa a la salida cuando la entrada inferior es baja.
Té adjunto un dibujo y un archivo, estúdialos para que resuelvas tu proyecto.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## luis30 (Jul 27, 2010)

orale la verdad te luces con tu trabajo  ya probe el circuito y esta funcionando eso es ya terminado no ?
tambien ya tengo toda la informacion las tablas de verdad y el mapa de karnaut solo qe los tengo en mi cuaderno los estare pasando a word y listo te los subo aca solo qe estan separados ya que los hice aparte y mis diagramas son mucho mas grandes ya qe son con puras compuertas logicas y leds de igual manera la estare subiendo oie una pregunta el circuito qe me mandaste ya se podria implementar en una tablilla ya que lo pienso armar y osea soldarlo todo y eso lo qe me qeda en duda es como puedo conseguir esos programadores para usarlos en el proyecto ? o si los puedes remplazar por switchs bueno gracias amigo en unos dias estare subiendo toda la info


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 28, 2010)

Hola luis30

Si, así es ya está terminado.
Bien espero los mapas y las tablas.
El circuito ya lo puedes implementar en una tablilla.
Los programadores los puedes conseguir en [/COLOR]http://www.xceljapan.com/300%20english.htm pero sería muy costoso; mejor utiliza Switches.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## luis30 (Ago 14, 2010)

jaja no creas qe se me a olvidado  si me acuerdo pero ando atareado con la uni 
aca te paso todo lo qe tengo lo ivaa apasar todo en word pero no e tenido tiempo
asi qe solo lo meti en fotos. espero te sirva solo me falta lo de el sumador en karnaugt
despues te lo paso :d


----------

